# Health insurance



## Drybones87 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm having issues signing up for health insurance. I'm on the pay and benefits site, but there is nowhere for me apply for the plans or even view them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

Are you sure you’re eligible?  On my screen it’s big and not missable.


----------



## Drybones87 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Are you sure you’re eligible?  On my screen it’s big and not missable.


Can you give me a screen shot? I average 36 hours and I've been working here for 11 montha


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 11, 2020)

It might not be your window yet.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

If you’re a tm you need to work at target longer than a year I believe. 18 months maybe.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

Drybones87 said:


> Can you give me a screen shot? I average 36 hours and I've been working here for 11 montha


Couldn’t show entire screen...my name, ya know.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

Ya you have to have been employed 12 months before dec 31 2019, average 30 hours a week, and have worked 1000 so far w the company.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 11, 2020)

No company is worth a shit if they make you wait that long.  When and if you get the insurance and if you're over 40 they will do everything they can do slice your benefits.  Efficiency,  loyalty, punctuality, accuracy, joining the culture and experience isn't worth a crap.  Get something else.  Target will never change.  Good TM's deserve respect and they don't get it at the fucking dog.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m 50. No issues here. Fully covered w benefits.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 11, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I’m 50. No issues here. Fully covered w benefits.


Ditto and I am well past 50.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 11, 2020)

Target used to not provide insurance to anyone but “level 2s, level 3s” and etls. And level 2s only got 1 week of vacation, no matter how long they’ve worked there. Benefits now are an improvement.

Level 2s were the signing specialist, what would have been gsa’s, electronics specialist, jewelry specialist, and chargebacks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2020)

Go on ehr to target pay & benefits. You need  to have  a weekly average of 29.5 for whole year. Work for spot, at least 6 mounts with 1000 hours worked.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2020)

As a Target Stores Team Member, you are eligible for:

At date of hire:

 Team Member Discount
 Team Member LifeResources
 NurseLine
 Travel Accident

At 6 months* if you average 19.5-29.49 hours per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay

At 6 months* if you average 29.5 hours or more per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
 Personal Holidays (up to 2 days)- You begin to accrue and can start using personal holiday time
 National Holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas)

Additional benefits at 12 months* if you average 19.5-29.49 hours per week:
 Dental
 Daycare Flexible Spending Account (Daycare FSA)
 Group Legal Plan
 Adoption Assistance
 Life Insurance (Target Paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
 Short-Term Disability (team members in California, Hawaii**, New York, New Jersey and Rhode Island have disability insurance through their state Disability Program, not through Target’s Short-Term Disability Plan)
 Long-Term Disability

Additional benefits at 12 months* if you average 29.5 or more hours per week:
 Medical
 Dental
 Vision Eyewear Plan, available with medical enrollment
 Life Insurance (Target Paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
 Short-Term Disability (team members in California, Hawaii**, New York, New Jersey and Rhode Island have disability insurance through their state’s Disability Program, not through Target’s Short-Term Disability Plan).


 Long-Term Disability
 Healthcare Flexible Spending Account (Healthcare FSA)
 Daycare Flexible Spending Account (Daycare FSA)
 Group Legal Plan
 Adoption Assistance


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 11, 2020)

If  If   If   If       Garbage team leads will dictate a new TM's future.   They're ETL puppets. Yes, ASANTS  and in very rare cases a good TM (may) get 29.5 although not likely.  Better odds playing the Powerball.  ETL's are STL puppets.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2020)

I've had full bennies for a couple years & I'm WELL past 50.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 11, 2020)

Of course, we know that, it's old news.  Read the post: ASANTS   older folks grandfathered so to speak?  More power to you, you all deserve it, for the new young ones?  Wake up, realize that MOST companies love to cut bennies.  Stars in your eyes, belly full of Kool Aid and a smooth orientation ain't gonna guarantee you 29.5 and 12 months is a fucking long time.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 12, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Of course, we know that, it's old news.  Read the post: ASANTS   older folks grandfathered so to speak?  More power to you, you all deserve it, for the new young ones?  Wake up, realize that MOST companies love to cut bennies.  Stars in your eyes, belly full of Kool Aid and a smooth orientation ain't gonna guarantee you 29.5 and 12 months is a fucking long time.


So if most companies love to cut bennies, what are folks gonna do? Find one of the miniscule amount of jobs that don't require you to work a certain amount of hours or months before one is qualified for insurance?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 12, 2020)

For the “young ones”, quit expecting the world be handed to you. The ONLY thing that’s gotten worse about benefits over the last 20 years is the cost and the deductible amount. Both of which are NOT controlled by Target. OBAMACARE caused the avg hours to go from 20 to 29.5.
I mean seriously, do you just wait for a topic to be brought up so you can slam target about EVERYTHING.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> ASANTS older folks grandfathered so to speak?


I wasn't grandfathered in; I managed to average enough a few years ago to qualify.
I did it by sticking it out in an area in which most of my team are part-timers, came in when they needed coverage, made myself available when hours were lean.
Flew below the radar, so to speak.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 13, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I wasn't grandfathered in; I managed to average enough a few years ago to qualify.
> I did it by sticking it out in an area in which most of my team are part-timers, came in when they needed coverage, made myself available when hours were lean.
> Flew below the radar, so to speak.


I'm guessing you also do your tasks very well and hussle to get them done. Am I right?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I'm guessing you also do your tasks very well and hussle to get them done. Am I right?



Yep.


----------

